# Caractere Holiday Sale @ AMI Motorsports!



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

Holiday Sale on all in-stock Caractere!









Here is your opportunity to save on a select group of Caractere styling products for your Audi! All pricing is in USD, Canadian customers please contact us for pricing in CDN funds. Shipping is extra, please contact us for your shipping quote!
*Audi Q7* 
1 available, front bumper without parking sensor, CA AU 700 110 AB, Reg. $1610, *Sale $1127* 








1 available, front grille, CA AU 700 130, Reg. $590, *Sale $413* 








1 available, rear wing, CA AU 700 140, Reg. $505, *Sale $353.50* 








1 available, rear valence with exhaust tips, CA AU 700 125 2S, Reg. $1185, Sale *$829.50*


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Caractere Holiday Sale @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*


----------

